# Cooking things in the oven.



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, I have discovered something that you all probably knew for ages. If your getting tired of fish/chicken etc, then bake it in the oven. Man, what a difference.

John


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

see cooking chart in the Diat**

I've listed the baking temperatures for foods.


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

I retract the statment as far as chicken, there is no way i can make this nice....


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

chicken sucks, I have to eat it with some tomatoe style sauce or i just cant eat it. Tis rank to be sure.

Pork + beef tho, f00kin lovely. Fish, hit and miss.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

megatron said:


> chicken sucks, I have to eat it with some tomatoe style sauce or i just cant eat it. Tis rank to be sure.
> 
> Pork + beef tho, f00kin lovely. Fish, hit and miss.


Got a fab saucefor your chicken, low fat too!! Get a tin of Garlic chopped tomatoes, heat it up on the hob, add some basil to it and more garlic (if you really like it!) Then add some mushrooms chopped up, make sure they are cooked and slap it on your chicken its lovely!!!

If you feel naughty grate some cheese on the top and let it melt!!mmmmmm.... in bloody starving!!

Also works with fish too....


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

man, i put garlic with just about any of my foods. I think im addicted to it it's that bad. I find turkey a really dry meat to eat so i always put a sauce with that but chicken and beef ,theyr the best.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Fish i love. Prawns,mussles, mmmmm.. even nicer with a good sauce, really good for you too...


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

NikiE said:


> ...low fat too!! ...


bad

low fat very bad

no no no

:bounce:


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

ChefX said:


> bad
> 
> low fat very bad
> 
> ...


 LOL KNew that was comming!

Is there a DIatia Freindly BBQ source? it says to use BBQ source in one recipe so i just bought some, but my g/f dad has just givin me a nice recipe, but it contains brown sugar! ok for my off day but not during the week!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

ChefX said:


> bad
> 
> low fat very bad
> 
> ...


Why is low fat bad??

I love fish!!........


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Why is low fat bad??
> 
> I love fish!!........


I think where Chefx was coming from is that too many people focus on eliminating fat from thei diet as they have an 'all fat is bad' mentality when in truth the body NEEDS fats - especially healthy essential fats such as those found in fish.

Good fats actually help with the process of burning stored bodyfat, they are also essential for healthy hair, skin etc and in general just enable you to be most excellent.



L


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

i dont cut all fats out at all just make sure i dont eat too much of it....i love nothing more than a big slab of cheese or chocolate!! mmmmm....


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

particleastro said:


> If your getting tired of fish/chicken etc, then bake it in the oven. Man, what a difference.


Not kidding! I always did my chicken on the good old george foreman and now, after following chef's diatia, doing chicken in the oven is a lot better  - chicken on the george foreman was always a bit too dry 



NikiE said:


> Fish i love. Prawns,mussles, mmmmm..


Can't help being like that with swansea market - amazing! Plz don't tell me u like laverbread though, euk!


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

moist chicken or fish secret #1 not printed in the diatia

(substitute half of the alotted fat for that meal as mayonaise and spread it over the chicken or fish before baking, it seals in all the moisture)


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> but it contains brown sugar! ok for my off day but not during the week


i read one of my dads bodybuilding books, and if u take bodybuilding serious suger is a big no no, except post workout, try to avoid it if u can.



> substitute half of the alotted fat for that meal as mayonaise and spread it over the chicken or fish before baking


or u could also add about an inch of water to the baking tray and cover it will tin foil...


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

particleastro said:


> Well, I have discovered something that you all probably knew for ages. If your getting tired of fish/chicken etc, then bake it in the oven. Man, what a difference.
> 
> John


ovenin things isn't really healthy, its better to steam things, but fish (sea bass or trout) with a few herbs, butter, pinch of salt, spring onions wrapped in foil and ovened for 15-17 mins is nice.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Roasting/baking Chicken/Beef/Pork etc is just as healthy as steaming, plus tastes 1000 times better.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

powerU said:


> Roasting/baking Chicken/Beef/Pork etc is just as healthy as steaming,


i disagree, steaming is much better, it also retains more moisture and nutrients in the food than other methods of cooking.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

hahahahahahaha

baking, steaming are almost 100% the same thing as far as healthy or not.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

plus steamed meat tastes like shoe rubber!!


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

powerU said:


> plus steamed meat tastes like shoe rubber!!


not if u know how to cook, e.g. marinate it.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

ChefX said:


> hahahahahahaha
> 
> baking, steaming are almost 100% the same thing as far as healthy or not.


i think the question to the issue of whether different types of cooking methods results in the same "healthiness" depends on our definition of healthy, what is the definition of healthy to you. Probably different for everybody.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

MatracaBergFan said:


> not if u know how to cook, e.g. marinate it.


Fish maybe - personally i'd foil wrap that and bake it.

But there's no way i'm having it that steamed meat tastes better than roasted.

I'm probably a better cook than most and am always open to new ideas/methods, but i've never heard of a lovely traditional British Sunday Steam Dinner!


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

powerU said:


> Fish maybe - personally i'd foil wrap that and bake it.
> 
> But there's no way i'm having it that steamed meat tastes better than roasted.
> 
> I'm probably a better cook than most and am always open to new ideas/methods, but i've never heard of a lovely traditional British Sunday Steam Dinner!


steamed dinner, lol.

yeah, ovening things can be tastier but some things are better steamed, have u ever tried steam egg custard tarts, delicious!

steamed chicken is a bit tastless when steamed but if u dip it in a nice sauce its quite nice actually. in a pan, heat up oil, throw in spring onions, ginger and a pinch of salt.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Fish and veg, that's about all I steam, oh and rice.

Old fashioned Northern lad me, meat goes in t'oven!


----------

